# Elgin Bluebird all powered up! Thanks 39Zep (Jeff)



## Robertriley (Dec 7, 2017)

Jeff @39zep did the amazing the other day and was able to get two DOA Elgin Robins to light up and chirp for the first time in who know how many years.  He's always up for a challenge so when I picked up the Robins, I dropped off my Bluebird.  I have never seen or heard of an original Bluebird with a working horn or light so I knew it would be a major challenge.  So with no further rambling, here's some of the work along his journey to getting this bird to fly again.


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 7, 2017)

I tried to bust up the mouse nest a couple of times and could never get out all of the crap...lol.  I forgot to tell him about that.


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 7, 2017)

The gutted bird


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 7, 2017)

The birds insides


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 7, 2017)

The buttons were DOA and Jeff did some CPR


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 7, 2017)

Along the way he was able to retrieve the broken stem piece from out the fork so we could the place the correct stem in it's home.


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 7, 2017)

Pretty much ready to be picked up and taken back to nest


----------



## CWCMAN (Dec 7, 2017)

So your the "high end client" Jeff was talking about 

Jeff is the man for sure! a man of many talents.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 7, 2017)

Cool but I couldn't hear the horn


----------



## CWCMAN (Dec 7, 2017)

Is there a premium for busted knuckles........

[ATTAC=full]720988[/ATTACH]


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 7, 2017)

CWCMAN said:


> So your the "high end client" Jeff was talking about
> 
> Jeff is the man for sure! a man of many talents.



lol...yep.  That was too funny


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 7, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Cool but I couldn't hear the horn



Oh, you will Shawn...you will


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 7, 2017)

CWCMAN said:


> Is there a premium for busted knuckles........
> 
> [ATTAC=full]720988[/ATTACH]
> 
> View attachment 720988



That's just patina from the Bluebird, I won't charge him for that...lol


----------



## CWCMAN (Dec 7, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> That's just patina from the Bluebird, I won't charge him for that...lol


----------



## Dan the bike man (Dec 8, 2017)

Awesome bike Chris!


----------



## 56 Vette (Dec 8, 2017)

Pretty awesome seeing this bird lit up!! Nice work, and nice bike!! Joe


----------



## Phattiremike (Dec 8, 2017)

Nice BB, great job on getting the lights and horn working.


----------



## Hobo Bill (Dec 8, 2017)

thanks for all the pix...flambastic...


----------



## Jesse57nomad (Dec 21, 2017)

Wow my dream bike very nice


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 24, 2017)

Hobo Bill said:


> thanks for all the pix...flambastic...



How is your doing?


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 27, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Cool but I couldn't hear the horn



Just for you brother


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 28, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> Just for you brother



Ok that's badazz... now how about the schematics so I can wire up my birds? V/r Shawn


----------



## 39zep (Dec 28, 2017)

Hey Shawn. 
I will put a drawing together along with some pics. I’ll post it and pm it to you. Give me a few days. Buried in after Christmas Honey doos.  Have a great New Years. 
Jeff G


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 28, 2017)

39zep said:


> Hey Shawn.
> I will put a drawing together along with some pics. I’ll post it and pm it to you. Give me a few days. Buried in after Christmas Honey doos.  Have a great New Years.
> Jeff G



Thanks Jeff and a Happy New Years to you!


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 28, 2017)

Jeff did all the wiring not me so he will also be a good source for you to reach out to


----------



## poolboy1 (Dec 29, 2017)

Bike is sick.... U Lucky... I dig on the color.


----------



## 39zep (Jan 6, 2018)

As promised...
Speedo removed by spinning plate out of interior tabs.


----------



## 39zep (Jan 6, 2018)

I think with Chris’s pics everything is covered. Let me know if you have any questions. Apologize for drawing skills.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 6, 2018)

Thanks Jeff! I guess I need to get started on my next project. V/r Shawn


----------

